# Neverending Saga: Puppy Day Arrived !!!



## Marty (Apr 14, 2007)

This morning, I woke up to the sound of thunder and saw the lightening strikes through my window. Oh no. Not today, why today? I knew I was still running a little temp from the flu bug and the neverending tooth ache was still there aching in my head. Hus was already up at the crack of dawn reading his Bible by Michaelâ€™s picture and had already lit the candle in front of it. â€œItâ€™s pouring rain, youâ€™re sick, are we still going?â€ â€œOf courseâ€ I said and I headed out to the barn to do my chores. Everyone was happy, especially Holly, our proud mother who loves her baby Noelle so much. Noelle was bouncing around as usual, waiting for her own little bowl of feed to be served to her. What a princess. Merry Beth of course crapped in hers. Thank you Merry Beth. Looked like she and Glory were playing over the wall during the night again. They both had big ruts along their side walls. Hmmmmm. Timmy was standing up in his feed bucket, making him 6 feet tall and talking up a storm and Sonny was beating his door down, impatiently waiting for me to dump the grain. I told Chrissy where I was going and patted her on her headâ€¦â€¦see ya later. No one is going out today, so I passed out plenty of hay and checked the water. With everyone happy and secure in the barn, I came back in the house and got ready to roll. This was it. I put on my best pair of jeans, my good dress up sneakers, and of course, my lucky hoop earrings that are turning green. I felt terrible physically, but mentally I was pumped. Grabbed the Tylenol and some snot rags for my purse and hoped Iâ€™d feel better real soon.

I loaded up a blanket for the back seat of the truck, the basket full of toys, and remembered for once to get the cell phone. Armed with three pepsiâ€™s and a pack of peanut butter crackers I was bouncing too and ready to go. Hus warned me to calm down too many times but I couldnâ€™t. I turned the radio on to my oldies channel of course, singing along wrong â€œAinâ€™t no mountain high enough, to keep me from sticking it to you babeâ€¦.â€ Then I guess I fell asleep for a little while.

I felt a lot better when I woke up. This time we didnâ€™t miss the change of interstates. This time we remembered how to get there easily, well, almost. We only made two wrong turns but recovered quickly. Hus wasnâ€™t grumbling or complaining or sleeping. He was driving and I could actually see a glimpse of a smile every now and then. I think he was happy to see me happy. These days, when one of us has a moment to be happy, it makes us all feel good, even if our happiness only lasts briefly. We have to live in the moment and grab whatever smiles we can get and try to prolong them for as long as we can. What a strange way to have to learn to live. Nevertheless, I was on cloud 9 for the time being, so I embraced it. My anticipation was still through the roof, dancing in my seat, and having made 4 pit stops along the way. Finally, the Hus commanded me to quit drinking so much pepsi! We were almost at our destination somewhere near Georgia, to bring home my new puppy.

The last time we were there, I had such a good feeling about everything. The kennels were so clean. Everything was so well organized and run like a well oiled machine. The breeder mentored me, and I was like a sponge soaking up every word. There arenâ€™t many people on this planet that impress me, and I know a snow job when I hear one, but this man was for real, confident, and extremely knowledgeable. He was sharp about conformation faults, and problems in the breed, and working towards improving those problems by selective breeding. But mostly, he loved what he was doing and was incredibly passionate about it.

Dogs derived from this kennel were show dogs and service dogs, and family pets. The last time we were there, we were introduced to each dog, one by one. I think there were about 16. These dogs had more paperwork than the New York Times. One thing was for certain, they were madly in love with their master. This kennel had by far the most beautiful example of the breed I had ever seen, and Iâ€™ve seen hundreds of GSDâ€™s. The dogs were jumping up and down and barking like crazy at our presence, but they werenâ€™t barking to warn or frighten. Their bark was a higher pitch, a happy bark to greet me, not to threaten. I knew that bark. It was very easy to distinguish. It was very familiar and I was grinning from ear to ear. Each dog was more wonderful than the next. One by one, they were let out of their kennel for me to observe, loose, not on a lead. They would run right past me, doing laps around the yard and then come to me to say â€œhi,â€ and then would volunteer to return to the kennel. They were were happy and so healthy. They had the most healthy hair coat Iâ€™ve ever seen on a GSD. We had to talk about their food in detail. I had to know his receipe.

The dog that caught my eye and stood out from the rest was affectionately called â€œE-Mail.â€ This boy was a giant weighing in at some 120 + lbs of pure, large boned energy and strength. The most nobel and powerful GSD I had ever seen. A champion many times over with a champion disposition to match. I could not take my eyes off of him. He was perfect. He showed bravery and courage at the same time he showed me his intelligence and friendly side demanding to be petted. He had the traditional black and tan coloration and very expressive amber eyes. I knew those eyes. I had seen them before on a dog that I loved. I zeroed in on E-Mail and asked if there was any chance that there would be a litter available that he sired. Just my luck there was, but they were newborns.

I was escorted over to the whelping kennel, which was private. Mother dog Jessica was gorgeous in every way. Again, she seemed very familiar, and she had those amber eyes that I would never forget. Also strong and powerful, yet feminie, displaying her protection for her babies through her body language, but in a kind, trusting way towards me, not a threatening way. With E-mail as the daddy, this litter was perfect. She allowed me to handle her puppies cautiously. I immediately was drawn to one and scooped her up and held her in my arms. It felt good.

The breeder told me he usually likes to wean at 10 weeks, but he might wean this litter at 8 because they are quite large. He would have to wait and see. He never tried to sell me a puppy. He didnâ€™t have to. His dogs speak for themselves and sell themselves to selective customers. I wondered how I could be one of those selected.

Over the weeks, I continued to talk to Gary via phone, each converstation was a learning experience for me. I traveled around looked at six other litters. No one even came close to what Gary had. There was no comparison on dog quality, facilites, or the knowledge that he had.

I tried to talk myself out of this day for a very long time, but I couldnâ€™t. I think no matter how I tried, I was counting the days and the weeks till weaning in my sub-conscience. On Easter Sunday, I made the call to Gary and the appointment time to pick up my puppy of Jessica and E-Mailsâ€™ litter was set for April 14th.

So here we were once again on the way to Ottlewah, and this time traveling in the pouring down rain. Gosh, couldnâ€™t this stupid rain hold off for an hour or so? Heck no. Why? Cause this is my stupid life, thatâ€™s why. And itâ€™s cold too. Crap. The Love Child wouldnâ€™t go. Heâ€™s not interested in a puppy, so he said he was going riding around in town. Forty minutes into the trip, the radio announcer said we were now under big storm warnings and tornado watch, and itâ€™s getting very hard to see the road. Oh joy. Hus canâ€™t see the road and I canâ€™t stop peeing every 5 miles and now I get to pick up my puppy during the storm of the century. How was I supposed to choose a puppy now in the pouring rain when the kennels are outside? Weâ€™re going to get soaked. Well, Iâ€™m going to get soaked. Hus will no doubt take a nap in the truck while I do my thing. I can see it now, me slipping in the mud trying to get to the kennel area. At least the puppies will be dry. Iâ€™ll know her when I see her and sheâ€™ll know me. There will be a connection.

As soon as we approached the kennel, the rain stopped. The puppies were turned loose in the exercise yard for me to observe.Two puppies were already sold so I was told which ones I could choose from. Some pups attacked my shoelaces, the others were wrestling with each other and one was running around with a rag in her mouth. Thatâ€™s the one. I want the one with the rag. I have plenty of rags. Sheâ€™s the one. I want the rag dog. I can give her rags every single day of her life. She weighed in at 16 Â½ pounds and was just de-wormed and they gave me her shot records so that my vet can pick up where they left off. It began pouring rain again, so I wrapped her in a baby blanket and held her on my lap. She groans a lot and makes these cute little noises. Itâ€™s really cute.

The ride home was really sad. She cried so much and was shaking so hard. She was so scared. Finally, she jumped out of my lap and crash landed in the backseat of the truck. Iâ€™ll be sending her to college to become an aerospace engineer. She crawled up on Husâ€™ briefcase and just cried and cried her little heart out. She was so sad. I was so sad because she was. This is not good.

We stopped at Petco where the Pets go because I had the wrong kind of puppy chow and the collar I bought her didnâ€™t fit. She hated Petco and of course was scared, so I grabbed what we needed and a few things she didnâ€™t need like a diamond studded tee shirt that said â€œPrincessâ€ on it, and scrammed out of there really fast. Now itâ€™s really pouring down rain and the traffic is all backed up in Chattanooga. Joy.

We finally made it to Dunlap and here comes the Love Child and his boom boom in the car down the highway, waving us down. We pulled over and he asked â€œWhereâ€™s the mutt?â€ I told him I didnâ€™t get one because the guy had them all sold. I couldnâ€™t believe how sad he was! He got out of his car in the pouring down rain, and said no fair, no fair. Gee, and this is the kid that didnâ€™t want a puppy? Then, she sat up in the back seat and caught his eye. What a smile! â€œSheâ€™s so awesome, mom, I love her!â€ Awwwww.

Meeting Devin did not go as well as I expected. Matter of fact, it didnâ€™t go well at all. Devin is terrified of females so I didnâ€™t expect a problem. Even though Hus held him back by the collar and leash as I put her in the crate for him to see, he nailed her in a split second; thatâ€™s how fast he is. I was so mad at that dog. Then he snarled at the crate and actually tried to nail her through the crate and then I cleaned his clock. It didnâ€™t work and he did it again and again I cleaned his clock yet again and sent him to his bed. He laid down and just stared at her.

About an hour later, I let her out of the crate while Hus contained Devin telling him what a great dog he is (barff) but he already has her so scared, she wonâ€™t stay on the floor. She wants up on my lap or Husâ€™ Canâ€™t blame her! This is going to take a lot longer and be a lot harder than I ever could imagine. After a while, she got down on the floor and went inspecting and Devin tolerated well, as long as she kept her distance. No problem. Sheâ€™s not stupid being college bound and all. She will have to be crated if I am not here because I canâ€™t trust Devin with her alone for a second. Little does he know that in a couple of months, she will dominate him.

Itâ€™s still pouring down rain, lightening and now getting cold. I have had her out to potty 8 times within an hour. She marches right back in and pees and poops at my feet.

This is going to be a lot of fun.

She has no name at all so go for it. I was thinking of Beyonceâ€™ but the Hus said nope. I kinda like Hallee or Jet. One syllable names are good. Anyhow, without further adueâ€¦â€¦.here she isâ€¦â€¦

Pictures are used with permission by the owner.


----------



## lovinarabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderfully told story and B - U - Tee - Ful pup! I just love her. I'm so happy for you, Marty!



:


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Marty!!! :risa8: :new_multi: I am sooooo HAPPY for you!! She is beautiful! I love her. She must really love you to go outside, but then save it, and deposit it at your feet. She must want you to be able to see it. I'm sure she knows that you'll want to collect it, being that she is college bound and all



: What a sweetie she is. I can't wait to see pictures of her as she grows and learns and gets bigger shirts :bgrin Whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## bjcs (Apr 14, 2007)

She is beautiful and her parents too!!!!!!

Very happy for you!

Barbara


----------



## RainSong (Apr 14, 2007)

Is it ok to admit that I'm jealous? I'd love a smaller dog around here to be JUST MINE... Harmony is too big for me to deal with, and Muttly's mom's dog. The cats aren't mine- all I have are fish, and I keep being told "NO NEW PETS!"... not even something small!!

She's gorgeous, Marty, and so are the parents. I'm wowed by those pics of the breeder's place- very clean and nicely kept. Never seen a German Shep. posed before- is there a reason for the leg placement on the back legs??

Gosh I hope she does wonderfully. I have the feeling she's quite level headed





She'll do you all wonders!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: Well, I can certainly see why you picked her!



: She's not only beautiful, she's oozing with personality!

The names that hit me when I looked at two of her photos were -- Hailey or Annie.

MA


----------



## lvponies (Apr 14, 2007)

She is precious!!! Really glad you found a baby girl to love!!



:


----------



## Reble (Apr 14, 2007)

:risa8: CONGRATULATIONS Marty :risa8:

What about Raggedy Ann

Short you can call her Annie


----------



## Casnos Minis (Apr 14, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt] :aktion033:



: She's so cute. Molly, Angel, Belle, Harley, Halie, or Annie.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Apr 14, 2007)

Marty,

You made me cry with happiness to see your new beginning with this wonderful puppy. What beautiful

dogs! I know Devin will come around in time. Just pay some attention to the old guy too.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Freida


----------



## luckymeacres (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I love her. I also like the name Haley or what about Jesse (for Jessica and Email)

Congrats, I'm doing the happy dance for you :new_multi: :488: :risa8: :488: :risa8:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Marty, She is BEAUTIFUL, and both the parents are gorgeous. Gosh darn...now you have me wanting a GSD again :lol: I love all th epictures of her. I amsure Devon will eventually learn to accept her. We had the same problem with Shado when I came home with Angel ~~~ now he LOVES her. Its so nice to hear and see you happy. Corinne


----------



## FoRebel (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: I'm so happy for you and Dan and Jerry!!!! Your pictures are wonderful! When I saw the pictures of her I thought Annie too! Especially since you said she likes rags! CONGRATULATIONS MARTY!!!!!!



:


----------



## ForMyACDs (Apr 14, 2007)

She's beautiful! Funny thing......I recognize the girl posing her dam! I see her at the dog shows a lot (tho' I don't know her personally).

I think you made a good choice.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Marty, congrats...she is beautiful and I know will shower you with puppy kisses and love. Can't wait to hear what you name her. :lol:

Angie


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2007)

She's precious! I wish you much love and happiness with her.


----------



## minisaremighty (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: Oh Marty! I'm soooooo glad you got your little bundle of joy. That little girl is going to be a source of joy, silliness, laughter, and love for all of you.



: Something you all need in your lives right now!

I'm also glad you followed your instincts. I think you knew from the beginning that breeder had the right pup for you, and checking out the other breeders just reinforced what you already knew but weren't quite ready to commit to.

I'm looking forward to hearing your Neverending Saga of the newest Garrison family member!!!

Congratulations!



:


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: YAY...you DID IT Marty, you did it!! CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby girl!! I can see how in love with her you are already!



: She's a honey!



:


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2007)

Marty,

She's just adorable, congratulations on your new puppy.

In keeping with your holiday themed names, don't know if that's just the horses or not, but... How about "JOY", cause she's going to bring alot of joy into your world (and it's one syllable).


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2007)

darn dial-up, caused a double post


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 15, 2007)

AWWWW, I want one! She's a beauty Marty and I like the name Joy too it fits.

I'm looking forward to all of the stories you will have about her; now you have a new subject for some new story books. :aktion033:


----------



## minimule (Apr 15, 2007)

She's beautiful Marty. Your patience in choosing just the right has paid off I think.

This is really weird and an odd idea for a name but the name Genesis came to mind. Gen for short. She's a new beginning. I know, I'm sleep deprived. :new_shocked:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 15, 2007)

tears of happiness here, what a precious little girl! just what Marty needs :bgrin :aktion033:




:


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 15, 2007)

Marty she is beautiful! Congratualtions!!!! I think she looks like an Annie too. But she will tell you her name.



:


----------



## Fanch (Apr 15, 2007)

She is just the sweetest little thing



:



:



:



: A big congrats on the beautiful puppy.


----------



## mininik (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful story... my name for her would be Nevaeh (pronounced Neh-vi-uh = "Heaven" spelled backwards).


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 15, 2007)

Marty

It doesnt matter what you call her she is LOVE. Congratulations and cant wait to hear of your new mommy escapades.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats Marty....All the name suggestions are great, but I especially like the name "Joy" too!


----------



## CKC (Apr 15, 2007)

I like Hailey, but also, Bella is coming to mind.

Mininik- The HR mgr at my last job named her youngest child Nevaeh(Heaven spelled backwards). I thought that was nice.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 15, 2007)

Thrilled for all of you. I can feel the smiles and sleep deprivation all the way up here but she'll settle in and Devon will understand she isn't replacing Tracy, but is just a new friend. I got Hailey or Hannah.


----------



## whiskeyranch (Apr 15, 2007)

So happy you finally got THE puppy! :aktion033: Here's my thoughts on names....Angel, Stormy, or Allie

And maybe it's a blonde thing, but I still don't get the Beyonce clue????!!!!!


----------



## sammyelle (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG! she is so gorgeous



: and her parents are stunning, she will be a very pretty dog





I have a German Shepherd called Jet she reminds me of your little girl when she was a pup



:


----------



## Kendra (Apr 15, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Marty (Apr 15, 2007)

UPDATE

NOBODY SLEPT!

I know have a few pending names:

I might have to name her "Freyline Maria" from the Sound of Music because she sang (screamed) all night long! I moved the crate by my bed and every time she "sang" I had to pet her through the bars.

Then she proceeded to EAT my fingers, so she also may be called "Shark"

She craps and pees all over the place, everywhere but OUTSIDE so I also might name her "Miss P i $$"

She goes outside to sit down and look at the trees, the grass, and basically just take in the view. Comes back inside and within two seconds I swear she leaves us with her trail of blessings. She could be called "Dropsy" aukkkkkkkk

I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## bcody (Apr 15, 2007)

Marty,

She is so beautiful, I am so happy for you. What stunning parents! Things will settle down, eventually, and she is so worth it! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 15, 2007)

She is AWSOME Marty!!!!!

I love naming things. What about Souphy? She looks like a Souphy? Not a clue how its spelled ..maybe spelled Sophy, You know me and my spelling lol. What about Angel?

Marty i wuv her



:



:


----------



## anoki (Apr 15, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Oh Marty!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!!!!



:

Here is a little list of names I came up with....

Rainey (Raina or Raine mean Queen)

Mika

Abigail

Chloe

Zoe

Lola

Tara

Kira

Macey

Just some that popped up when I saw her picture....I'm no good at naming animals until I meet them...either their name pops right into my head, or I have them for 2 weeks before I get it!!



:

~kathryn


----------



## Ferrah (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! She is SO beautiful, and her parents are gorgeous. I know you will enjoy her!


----------



## JeanH (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Marty! I will look forward to watching her grown up.

Jean


----------



## Vicky Texas (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh My Marty

I just knew you would find the right puppy. I love the parents, they are both so beautiful.

Look like strong healthy dogs too. The keenel is awesome. The puppy is beautiful. I love the

pictures of her with you and Jerry. Where is the picture with her and Dan? Devin is just jealous.

He will come around.

I like the names Hailey and Gabriela. Gabriela, you could call her Gabby, since she likes to talk

to you all night. She is so precious. I am so happy for you and its good to see you happy too. I

think she will bring so much joy to you all. I bet Jerry is happy too, to see you happy.

Give her time, on shopping she get it all down. She was scared this time. The first time

away from her Dam, brothers and sisters. Hey you could name her Princesa or Princess.

Since she is the new Princess in the house. She is so beautiful.



:



:

Congratulations. I am so happy for you.

Vicky


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 15, 2007)

After reading your last update I lean towards the name "Lovie". May I suggest beginning with a potty area indoors with newspaper. Ok folks don't scream at me yet. 

This wee one is confused and lonesome for the sibs and mom. Tho Marty is talking to her and assuring her that all will be well, she had no earthly idea what to go out means. Try the papers for now and allow her this bit of indulgence. Not to mention the weather downrite sucks eh Marty?

Feed her 4 times a day then right to the papers or out if she can. Save all the poop and pee and put them in one spot, then take her to it (in or out), then keep a soiled paper under the clean ones to draw her back. Eventually when the weather improves (if ever) take the papers out and continue it in one spot making a poo pile. She'll get it in a couple weeks.

My wee one lived in a cage all her life and never was told not to potty someplace but she smelled Fia's potty paper area (I keep a dollar store shower curtain in the hall w/ papers on it. 2 weeks later I can let her out and she go down the stairs alone to pee and poo finally but papers are always there for back up. The wee ones have such little bladders.

As for bedtime, give it up and just let her in bed. I had rottie that I wanted to sleep in the crate by the bed, I'd open the door and hang my hand down for her then fall to sleep. In a wee bit she would crawl up in bed with me, lay her head on my pillow and sleep all nite. Give it up Marty, she's in your heart. (course by the time Belle was a year old I "had" to teach her not to do this she was huge! and she'd sleep in a big doggy bed next me.)

I am so thrilled you have this new baby! She is going to be so very very special.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 15, 2007)

She is lovely Marty. She will help sustain you thru it all.....

I would call her 'Faith'. As it takes a lot of faith to get us

thru what life hands us, sometimes.

She will do that for you, so happily, with every ounce of her being.


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, Marty!

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! on your new precious little girl!!

She is just adorable - I am so glad that you have her and what a little treasure she is!

The right name will suddenly hit you. I LOVE the name Kenzi and that is what I will probably name my next German Shepherd puppy!

Hugs to you, Marty, to Dan and to Jerry for going forward and getting this little bundle of love!!

She will never take Tracey's place but she will help to fill the void.


----------



## runamuk (Apr 15, 2007)

I just knew you would be going back to that breeder.........

As for the pup I just want to hug her and sqwish her and oh she is sooooo cute




:



:



:



:

I love the tale of the adventure...........

I think she is a Hailey as well.................

huge congrats.........and no fear eventually she will figure out to potty outside



:


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 15, 2007)

Marty :538: :538:



:



:



: :517: :risa8:

[SIZE=18pt]SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!![/SIZE]


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh Marty! She is beautiful! And so are all the others. She will grow even more amazing as she matures. I wish you much happiness with her! Puppy breath is so good for the soul. Last year I needed someone and got a Great Dane puppy. Puppy breath was a great help. I don't know that a Great Dane was a smart choice but he loves me desperately which is what I wanted, somebody to love and love me back.

I know that she will love you too!!!

Robin


----------



## Beccy (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations Marty, she is absolutely lovely. I have a very soft spot for Shepherds, mine passed away about 12 years ago and I still miss her.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 16, 2007)

*Congrats on your new puppy!!!!!!!!! Hang in there the puppy stage is always the most trying.....I can handle chewing, and all that but the potty training really takes ones patience that is for sure!haha!



:



: *


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh Marty you SOOOO deserve her, she is a new little light in your life enjoy her fully!


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2007)

Marty said:


> She craps and pees all over the place, everywhere but OUTSIDE so I also might name her "Miss P i $$"
> 
> She goes outside to sit down and look at the trees, the grass, and basically just take in the view. Comes back inside and within two seconds I swear she leaves us with her trail of blessings. She could be called "Dropsy" aukkkkkkkk
> 
> I'M IN LOVE!!!!!!!



When I was growing up we rescued a puppy from the "street" and she almost ended up with the name "3P" for poopy, pee-pee puppy. Then she got Parvo, and it almost became 4P: poopy, pee-pee, pukey puppy (she got over the parvo just fine and was with us for 13 years). She did get a nice name in the long run: Rascal.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations, Marty.

You done good. :bgrin

Shelley


----------



## Sonya (Apr 17, 2007)

Now that I heard your post about her "voice", I'm liking the name "Gabby" too...my cat is named that for the same reason...she is the meowist (word???) cat I've ever seen, she never shuts up!


----------



## Robin1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Marty!!!! She is just gorgeous.



:



:



:

I know you were being sarcastic in the way you used the word in your story but I think you already named her, JOY



:

Robin

P.S. I do have a Hayli and love the name. In Turkish it means little girl.


----------

